# Impossible de copier/coller....



## docbike (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je voudrais changer l'apparence de quelques icônes sur le bureau...
La procédure consiste en une opération de copier/coller entre l'icône choisie (trouvée sur InterfaceLIFT !) et l'icône à remplacer.
Pour cela, il s'agit d'ouvrir la fenêtre "Lire les informations" pour chacune des 2 icônes, de faire un "copier" sur la fenêtre de l'icône choisie, puis un "coller" sur celle de l'icône à remplacer...
Seulement voilà : quand je clique sur Edition, dans la barre des tâches, les actions copier et coller sont "grisées" et inaccessibles !!!   :hein:  et pour les 2 fenêtres en question !
Quelqu'un a t-il une explication ?
Ou une solution ? (c'est mieux)  :love:
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,


docbike a dit:


> (...) quand je clique sur Edition, dans la barre des tâches, les actions copier et coller sont "grisées" et inaccessibles !!! (...)


C'est normal : si l'icone n'est pas d'abord "surligné" ça ne peut pas fonctionner.
Il faut d'abord cliquer sur l'icone en haut à gauche (exemple au hasard avec iTunes) :



puis faire "cmd/c" ou "Edition/Copier".
Ensuite, idem avec l'appli (ou autre) dont tu veux changer l'icone :
"cmd/i" -> un clic sur l'icone en haut à gauche -> "cmd/v".


----------



## docbike (1 Novembre 2009)

OUI, mais bien sur....!
SORRY, j'aurais du y penser :rose:
Maintenant, ça marche parfaitement.
Merci pour tes compétences, PoormonsteR


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Novembre 2009)

De rien.


----------



## prouve (5 Novembre 2009)

ben moi ça marche pas pour indesign 

pour photoshop/illustrator ça marche mais indesign, impossible, je colle et ça remplace pas l'icone...  je sais pas quoi faire la...


----------



## gillyns (5 Novembre 2009)

depuis snow leopard, certaines applications ont une icone fixe : on ne peut pas la changer sauf si tu fait clic droit, aficher le contenu des paquets, tu trouve l'icone et tu la remplace par celle que tu veux (nom et extension doivent etre identique). Cette opération change l'icone bien sur mais garde l'original au cas ou si tu voudrais repasser au "normal"


----------



## prouve (6 Novembre 2009)

pourtant ce n'est pas une icone du système SL, c'est juste Indesign CS4 

je vais tester ta méthode 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h31 ----------

Effectivement ça marche, y'a un icone intitulé "ID_App_Icon.icns" je l'ai remplacé par le mien, et ça fonctionne 

Merci pour l'astuce


----------

